
Study: Cell tower radiofrequency radiation may contribute to cancer (2018) - glitcher
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0013935118300367
======
glitcher
A conspiracy theorist acquaintance pointed to an article about this study as a
reason to be against 5G. I don't take anything this person says at face value,
but they are also not automatically wrong just because I don't like what they
say.

Is anyone familiar with this study, any similar studies, or possibly be able
to explain its implications to someone like me not knowing much about this
science? On the surface it appears to have some significant results, but how
those results are spun in articles across the web I don't find trustworthy.

~~~
JPLeRouzic
I am a retired engineer, so take it with a grain of salt: They discuss about
50v/m levels, in the company that employed me(France) it was roughly one
hundredth of that. BTW I never understood why this kind of unit (V/M) was
used, instead of power density, for example.

As far I know, 5G should be much less dangerous, than for example LW/MW radio
emitters. If you inhabit close to one of those emitters, you see daily weird
things, because they are considerably more powerful than any mobile cell
tower, and lower frequencies penetrate much more deeply.

